# D10 Compatabile with Swm Setup



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Evening all

Looking to expand my system so I have something to watch on my treadmill. Wondering if a D10 receiver I found on Craigslist will work with my Swm setup. No looking to use whole home dvd features, just looking to see if it will let me watch tv while I run.

Thnx!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Unfortunately a D10 is not compatible with a SWiM system. A D12 is however.

Kevin


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It won't work with a SWM-LNB, but should work with a SWM8 since it has legacy ports.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! May to play let's make a deal with D* and see what they can do. Apprecite the help!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

See if they'll swap it for a D12.


----------

